# Don't know where to start



## ffs (Mar 15, 2013)

DH & I have been having so many problems for so long. Seperation has been on the table several times. We have been to counselling seperate and together. I just don't know if I love him anymore, how do you know after 15 years of marriage? becomes so familiar.... How do you begin to deal with seperating financials, children, where to live? Sometimes I feel like I'm staying out of convenience, but i know i deserve much more and want more out of a relationship than he is able to give me. I love him, but he doesn't make me happy. Now our sex life is basically non-existant. I just don't know what to do


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Start with the problems that got you to this point. Why doesn't he make you happy? What happened? Work? Children? Life?


----------

